# 350 on Performer



## Beech Bang (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it possible??? 

I started with about 3/4 chimney full of Kingsford and cooked inderect. It was very tough trying to get the temps down but finally got it close enough to cook. Had to have the vents on the bottom 100% closed and top vents 20% open.

Too much fuel maybe??? 

I think i'll try direct next time.

I was cooking chicken leg quarters btw.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 8, 2006)

Beech Bang said:
			
		

> Is it possible???
> 
> I started with about 3/4 chimney full of Kingsford and cooked inderect. It was very tough trying to get the temps down but finally got it close enough to cook. Had to have the vents on the bottom 100% closed and top vents 20% open.
> 
> ...



You're gunna wanna keep that top vent 100% open at all times. So try it the other way ... Bottom vents=20% Top=%100.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2006)

ditto. 

 always keep top vents open.  The wsm works temp control like magic,
but it takes time and patience.  Give it 15 or 20 minutes to adjust.
You can close the bottoms all the way if it gets it trouble, or add
more cold water to the pan, but as soon as the bottom vents are
opened again, even a sliver, the coals are gonna get a little hotter 
again.

  Patience and practice.  The more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 8, 2006)

Weber Kettle (Performer) or WSM?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 8, 2006)

Thread says Performer. I'm always cooking chicken indirect with a lid temp of about 325*.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2006)

sorry, I was thinking wsm.  Please dis regard the my previous post.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2006)

welcome David, thanks for the post.


----------



## Finney (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave... good first post.


----------



## Beech Bang (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: 350 is easy if you catch the temp on the way up*



			
				David Lohrentz said:
			
		

> When I am aiming for 350 in the kettle, I do a Minion Method start.   I light about 10-12 coals and use one charcoal basket on one side with two fire bricks on edge as a barrier between fuel and indirect side.  You can leave the hinge completely open and put wood chunks on top.  One basket piled high is enough fuel to run at 350 for a good 3 hours.  It will take about 15 minutes to warm up to 350, but that is much easier than fighting to bring temps down.  The fire bricks really help to keep the temps steady.  You can also put a fire brick above the coals as a heat sink for extra stability.
> 
> Also,  make sure you have the one-touch lever marked where the vent is at 0%, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%.  It is not at all linear--you will be surprised at the variable size of the gaps between marketings.



Nice! Are the firebricks a must? Where can you get em?


----------

